# blade clamp



## pixy (14 Aug 2010)

Hi guys does anyone know where I can get a blade clamp for my old B&Q scroll saw please.See picture below Mal



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## sooty (15 Aug 2010)

Not very clear I Can hardly make it out


----------



## palladin (22 Aug 2010)

Hi
I am new to the forum and came across your post,even though the photo is not to clear the clamp looks like the same as on my scheppach deco flex.You can try www.powertoolspares.co.uk for replacement clamps,they seem pretty good to deal with.

Regards


----------



## SteveS (11 Oct 2010)

I've got a similar problem with my scroll saw using exactly the same clamps. Grub screws with allan keys tighten the blades. Works ok with thick blades - with thinner blades it's a nightmare - the blades keep slipping when tension is applied.

Did you find a solution to these clamps?

Steve


----------



## CHJ (11 Oct 2010)

palladin":3g4t3wer said:


> www.powertoolspares.co.uk for replacement clamps,they seem pretty good to deal with.


----------

